# Weekly competition 2009-09



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F2 U' R' U F2 U' R2 U2 
*2. *R' U2 F2 R' F R U F' R' 
*3. *F' U2 F U' F U F2 R U 
*4. *R' U' F R F' U' R2 U2 
*5. *F' R2 F R' F' R2 F2 U2 F' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 B2 D2 L F2 L2 R2 D2 L B2 L B' U L D L U B F' R' B' (21f)
*2. *R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U R U R2 U2 B R' B F L2 R' D' (21f)
*3. *B2 U2 R U2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 U' R D' U' L2 U2 B' U F' U' L' R (21f)
*4. *F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 R' B R2 B' F U2 L' D2 B' U' (21f)
*5. *D2 B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 F' U' B' R U' F2 R2 F2 (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' R2 B Fw F U2 F2 Rw' F2 L' B Fw' D Uw R' B Fw' Uw2 Fw' R' U Rw' F2 D L' Rw Fw' Uw2 R' D2 L' B Fw' L' Rw' Fw2 D2 L2 U B
*2. *F2 Rw' Fw' F Uw2 U2 Rw B2 Fw2 F2 L' U' F D U R U2 B L2 Rw R B' D Fw2 L2 Rw R2 B2 F2 R D B' Fw2 L2 D U' Fw D' Uw L'
*3. *R' Fw F Uw' B' U2 B' Fw2 F D2 Uw' U F' U2 L2 R' B2 Fw' L' B2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 D' U Fw R' D' U' Fw' L' B2 Fw2 R Fw2 L' Rw R2
*4. *B D2 Uw U B' Fw2 F' Uw' Fw2 R' D U F2 Uw' L' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U' B' U2 Fw' Rw2 U' Fw2 F Rw2 B' Rw2 B2 L B D Rw' Uw2 B' F2 D F2 Rw
*5. *Rw R D2 Fw U L' Rw R2 Fw2 U2 B' Fw2 F2 Uw' U Rw' B' Fw' F R Uw' Rw2 D' Uw U2 B2 Rw2 D U' R F Rw' U' F D' Uw B' Uw L Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw Rw B' D Dw R Fw' L2 Lw' Rw2 R2 B Fw2 R F R' Uw U2 Lw2 Uw2 B R2 U' Bw Fw2 Rw D Dw' Uw U' Bw Lw' Bw Dw' L' R' Bw Uw L2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Uw B' Bw' Fw2 F2 Rw' Uw Rw D Dw' Uw2 U' L' Lw R2 Dw' R2 F'
*2. *L R' D Dw2 Uw' U Bw2 Fw F' Dw U Bw Dw' Lw2 D Dw' Rw' Dw2 Uw Lw2 B' Bw2 F' D' Dw' Rw2 D2 Dw' Uw Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw Uw' Fw Uw2 Rw' U2 B Rw R2 Uw L' Dw' B' D' L2 Lw D Rw R2 F' Rw2 Fw' F L2 F2 Rw2 Uw Rw'
*3. *B' D' U Bw F Dw2 Uw' Rw' B' U' Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw2 F D Dw Uw' U Rw2 R' Dw' L D2 L Dw Lw' R' F Rw2 F2 R' B Lw' Uw Rw Fw' Lw2 R B' R' Dw' R2 Uw B' F' Uw' L2 Lw2 R Fw' R' F' Uw B' Fw2 R D2 Uw Lw2
*4. *Lw' B' Bw F2 Dw2 L' Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw' Rw2 R Dw2 Fw2 U R Dw2 Uw Fw' D Rw2 D' Dw' Uw2 B R2 Bw2 Fw' F Dw Lw B Bw2 R B Bw Fw L' D2 Dw' R D' B U' Lw' U2 Bw' Fw2 L' F' Rw' Bw Fw F2 L' D' F Lw2 Rw D
*5. *Lw R Dw F' R2 Fw' F L' D2 R' Fw L Bw' F' D U2 B2 L Fw2 D2 Dw Rw' F' D2 U2 Fw' L' B L2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 B2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 U Fw' F' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw R F2 L' Lw2 Rw2 Dw Uw' R' Uw' L Lw' R2 Uw' L' Lw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L R D2 2R 2F' D2 2U 2R2 U 2B' U' 3R 2D L 3R' 2R' B' 3F2 2F F2 2R2 2F' F2 3R 2D' 2R' R2 D' U 2B 2L 2R 3F' 2F L2 2L U2 B2 3U L' 2D' B 2F2 2L' R2 3U U' 2B L2 R' 2B' 3F 2F' 2D' R' 3F' F2 2R' F2 D' 2L2 2U2 F2 2R 2U' R 2D 3R' 2B F L' 2L2 3R2 D2 B' 3F' 3U' 2R2 U2 2L
*2. *3R 2R' B' L2 D 2F2 D2 2D' 2U2 U 2L' 2R D' 2D' 3U' R' B' 2B' F 3R R2 2D 2B' 2L' 2D' 2U 2R2 B2 2B 2L2 D 2U2 R' 2B 2F' L' 3U' U 2F2 2R' 2B 3R' 2D 2U 2B' R' 2F2 2R2 R' 3F' 2F' 2L 3R' 2U2 L 2L' 3R2 2R' R 2B 2D2 3U' 2U L2 2L' 3R R D2 3U 3F D' 2D' 3U2 B2 2F' U 2L2 U' L' 2D'
*3. *2F 2R' 3F' 2L 3R2 D' 2F 3R 2B2 2F 3U2 2B2 R2 D2 2D' U2 B2 3U 3F2 F2 2L' 2B2 3F' 2R B' 2L' R2 2U' 3R D2 3R' 2D2 2U2 3R2 D2 2D' 2U' 3F 2D' U' 2R' F2 D' 2U' R' 2D2 2R2 2F 3R2 3U' 2B2 R' B' 2F' D2 B2 3F' 2F' F2 3U B2 L 2R' 2B F 3U 2F F' 2D' 3U U2 3F 2D' 2R D2 2D R F2 3R R2
*4. *D 2D' 3U' 2U' U' B2 F' 2D2 2U2 F D2 F2 D U L' 2B 2D' 2U' 2B' 2D2 3R' 2R U' 3F F' 3R' 3U 2B' 3R' D2 B' 2F2 2D' 2U 2L 2R U 3R2 2D' 2L2 2B2 3F2 2R 3F 2D2 2U' U 2F' L' 2F' 3U2 U 2F2 L F' R' 3U2 2L 3R2 R' U L 2U U' 2F L 2D' 3U F2 D 3R R' 2B' 2D 2U2 L 2L 3U 2U' 3R'
*5. *F D B' 2U 2B2 3R R' 2B' 3F L 2D' 3U2 B F' 2L' 3R2 D' R 2U' 2L B 3F 2F' L' 2F D' 2U B 2R2 R2 B' 2B2 3F2 2F2 F' 3U2 3R 3U 2B2 2L 3R' B 2L' 3F2 3U' B2 2L 2F' 3U2 2F' 2D B 2U2 U L' 2R' 2U2 B' 2B2 3F2 2L D 3U2 F' 3R2 3U' 2F 3R' 2D2 3U' 2U' 2B' 2U L R 3F' 2F' F' D' 3F

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R2 2D2 L2 3R B' 2B' 2F F2 D 3U B2 2L' 3R2 D' F 3L2 2D2 2U B2 3D' 2U2 U2 L 3R2 R 2F2 F 2R' 2B 3F2 D2 2B' L' 2L2 3L2 3R' B2 D2 3D2 3U' B 2D 2R 3F2 3U 2R2 R' 3B2 2F2 3D2 3F' R' 3U2 B' 3F2 3U 2F2 2U 2R2 2U2 3F2 F2 L' 3U R' 3F' 3D2 L 2L2 2R' 2D' 2L' 3D2 3B2 3L' 3F2 F' D 3U 2U 3B' 3F 2F 2L 3R2 2F' 3U' 2B2 F2 2D2 3L' B2 D' U' 2B 3F' 2F U 2L2 D'
*2. *D2 3U' 2U' U2 3F' D 3D B' 2D 3D2 3F 2F' D 3L' U 3R2 D 3D 3U' 2U2 U2 B' 3L2 2U' 3R' 2R2 R2 D 2U2 L 3U 2L 2R' 3U2 2B 3U2 U R2 2B' F D F2 3U2 3R' 3U' 3B' U B' F 2U 3L2 2R2 R 3B' L' 2L' 3L2 2B L2 2L 3L R2 2F2 2R 2F L2 3L2 2D' 3R2 D L' 3L R' 2B' 3U B' 2L' 3L2 2F' D 2R B L' F2 U 3R' R2 3F F D2 L 2L 3L 2D' B2 3D' 2B2 3D' 3U' 3B'
*3. *3D' U2 2B2 3B' 2F D2 2U2 2R U 3B2 F' D2 3B2 2D' 3R' 2R R' 2B2 D 3D2 R 3D 3L' D2 2D2 3D' 3U 2U' U2 2B' 3U L2 2L2 3L' B U F L2 2B U L' 3L 3F' L' D2 R 2U U 3L R 3U2 3B' 3R' R2 D2 2U 3B' 2F2 F' 3L R2 B' 2B2 3F F U' 3L' 3D2 2U' B2 2L2 B D' 3U' 2U 2B2 F' U' 3R' 3F' D 3U' 2B2 3U L' 2L' 3F' 2F 3U2 U2 F' D' 2U U' R2 3B L F' D' 3D'
*4. *R2 3D' B F2 3U' U' F' L2 R2 2U U2 3R' D 3D R' U2 3F 2U 2B' 3B2 3F L' D2 2R2 3U 2U2 2F 3L' 3F 2R2 2F' F' R 2U2 U L' 2F D2 L2 3R' D2 2D 2L 3U2 F' 2D L2 3U' 3L 2B' 2F' 2U B2 3B' 3F2 F2 2L2 2R 3U' 2B 3F2 D 3U2 U B' 2B 3F2 2R D 3D' 3U 2R2 2F2 3U 2L2 D' B' 3B' 3R2 3B2 D B2 2D2 B 3B F2 3U 3L2 3R 2D' U' 2B' 3F' 2D 2U 2B' L 3R2 D 2L2
*5. *2R 2D 3U R 2F 2L' 3R2 2U2 3F2 2U2 2B' 2F D' 3L 2B2 3D 2B 2L' 3R' 2B 2F2 2L' B 2R' R2 F2 3L 3U' U 3L' R 2B2 2D2 3B 2R' U' B U R 3F F2 L2 B2 2B F 3L' U2 B' D 2U' 3R B 3U2 2B 3U' 2B F 3L' U2 B 3B2 3F2 2F2 F' D' 3U' B 3B2 2F2 2L2 3R2 R B 2F' U2 3L2 3D L' 2U2 2L' 3B2 2L' 3F2 D' 3B' 3F2 L D2 3F2 2D 3U U2 3L2 2R 3B F' 2D U2 3B' F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 F' U' F2 R U R2 U' 
*2. *F R2 F' R2 U2 F R F' U 
*3. *R2 U2 R U' F U2 R' F2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 R B' R2 F' L' U F' R2 U' R2 (21f)
*2. *D B2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 U' B2 L2 R U2 B2 D' L' D2 R' F' U2 B D2 (21f)
*3. *R2 D2 R F2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 R D B2 U F' D2 L' D' B' F2 L2 D (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L U' Fw' Uw2 R2 D L' Rw' R2 Fw2 U2 B D' Uw' U' Rw' Uw' L Rw R' B' Fw' Uw' U2 L' D' Uw U2 L2 Rw2 R2 U Rw B L' Rw' R' Uw B2 Fw
*2. *B Fw2 F2 Uw Rw2 Fw L B2 Fw Rw' B' Fw' F U2 B' L' Uw U2 Rw F2 Rw' B L2 R B Fw F Uw2 Rw F' L2 Fw' D B' L2 U' R D2 Uw U2
*3. *R F' L Uw U' F Rw R Fw' F2 Rw' U' L Rw F D' Uw' U' Fw' Rw F' L B2 R' Fw2 Uw2 U B2 D L' Rw2 R2 U2 B' Rw' R2 D Uw2 U' F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Fw D' Dw2 U' L Uw' Bw2 Uw' Fw' Dw' U Lw Bw' Dw B2 R' D' L' U L2 D2 L Fw2 D2 U2 Lw' U L Lw Rw R2 Dw2 Fw2 F Dw Uw2 L' Rw B D' U' B Bw2 Fw U L2 Bw' Dw2 Fw' F' Dw2 Lw' Fw' L R B2 Bw' Fw2 F2
*2. *B' F' Uw2 R2 B2 L D U' Lw2 Dw' Lw' F Rw' Dw2 U2 R2 Uw' L2 Lw' R D' R2 D' Bw F' L R' Dw2 L' Rw2 R' Fw' F' D Dw' Uw Fw2 Lw Fw L2 Lw2 Rw' R2 B2 Bw Fw2 D' F L2 Rw2 D2 Rw Fw Lw Rw Bw2 Dw B' D B
*3. *D Uw2 Bw2 Fw' D2 Uw2 R Fw2 D2 Dw2 R D' B' Dw2 L Rw R' B Uw2 L Uw2 B Bw F' L2 Dw Uw' L R D2 Dw2 B' L B Fw2 F Uw Lw' R' Uw B Bw2 D2 L U' B Bw' Fw Uw2 B2 R2 Dw F Rw' R U Fw Lw Dw' Fw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B F U2 B' U2 L2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 U R B2 D' R' D' B' R F U2 (21f)
*2. *U2 L B2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 D2 L' D2 L2 B R' F2 U2 L2 F D B L' (21f)
*3. *D2 L' U2 L U2 R2 B2 L R' B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D' B' L R2 F2 U' (21f)
*4. *L' D2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L U' F R2 B' R U' R' D' U' L' B' F' (20f)
*5. *B' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 B L2 F2 D' B R U R2 F U2 B' D2 R' (21f)
*6. *B2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 U L2 R D' B2 F R B' D L F' U' (21f)
*7. *L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 U L2 D' L2 B' F' R' D2 B D F' D2 B L2 (21f)
*8. *D' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 D' F D' B D L' B L' R B' L' D (21f)
*9. *D F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 U B' F' R B U L2 F' L (21f)
*10. *R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L' D' R2 F R' U F' D R2 U F' (21f)
*11. *D F2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B' U R U R' F R D2 L B' F2 U (21f)
*12. *D2 B2 R D2 R D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' F' D R2 F2 U' L B U' R' (21f)
*13. *D' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 F' L' R2 F2 U L R2 B2 F' R' (21f)
*14. *D R2 U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' D2 R' D2 F' R D' B2 L R2 F2 (21f)
*15. *L' D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 R' B2 R2 D2 R' U' F D R' U' L' F (20f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 D' F' D R' U B' R' B U2 B' D (21f)
*2. *B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F R2 B' R F' D2 B L B L2 U F' R' F (21f)
*3. *B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 L B2 D R D R F L2 R D R2 (20f)
*4. *D L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 F R2 U' B2 U L' B' U' F L' U2 (21f)
*5. *U F2 U' F2 D' L2 D' R2 D F2 U' F' D B2 D2 B' R D2 B' R2 D (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' D2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F L2 B2 D2 U2 L D' U' R B' L' D' U2 R' (21f)
*2. *D L2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' B' L' F' R' D' F2 U B' R F2 U2 (21f)
*3. *B2 R' U2 R B2 L D2 L U2 F2 L F' L2 R D' F2 R2 D F2 (19f)
*4. *B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 R' F U2 B' U F' L' U' R U (21f)
*5. *R' D2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 L D2 R D' F' R B' R F' D' L U2 F' (20f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' B2 L F2 R' D2 L' D2 R B' D' F L2 B2 R F2 U' B U2 F' (20f)
*2. *L F2 L B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R' B2 R F2 R D R D F L2 D U2 F (21f)
*3. *U B2 R2 B2 D R2 D L2 U F2 D2 B L' F' L U2 F R2 F L F2 (21f)
*4. *R2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 B D2 F R' U' L2 U' L U2 B' (20f)
*5. *R2 B2 D2 R' B2 R B2 F2 R' D2 R U' L F' L2 F' L B2 L2 B2 U' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U B2 D L2 U L2 R2 F' U L2 B' D' F L' B (20f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves*
*1. *Fw F2 Rw Fw2 L Fw2 F' Uw F' L2 Fw Uw' U2 Fw F L2 D F2 L B Fw' F D' Uw U B Fw' L Rw' R Uw Fw' Uw2 R2 Fw Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F' U' F2 U' R' F2 U F' 
*3. *U' R2 D L2 F2 U L2 D R2 U R2 B' D' F' D F' D2 R D U B2 (21f)
*4. *Uw' Rw' Uw R Uw' F' Uw2 Rw2 B' L Rw2 F L D2 Uw' Fw2 R Fw2 L2 Rw R Uw B2 F2 D2 Uw' U Fw F L2 B Rw' Uw' Rw' D2 Uw B2 Fw2 U2 B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U F R' U2 F R' F2 U' 
*3. *U L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 F R' B' D U2 R2 B2 D2 B' L' (21f)
*4. *R F2 Uw Rw2 Uw U' R' D' Fw' U2 Rw B' L' Rw2 R' D' Uw' U2 Rw' R Fw2 Uw' B' Fw Rw R F2 D2 Uw R F' L Uw' U' B' U2 Rw2 D' L2 F2
*5. *Dw U' L2 Lw' F R' Fw2 F L' D2 Dw Uw2 U Lw B' Bw2 Fw' F' R2 F2 Dw Uw2 Fw F Dw Bw2 F2 Rw' D2 Dw' Uw2 U' Fw' F Rw' D' F' R Fw' D2 B Bw2 Fw F Rw' R Uw' R' Dw2 Uw2 R' D' Bw2 F2 L2 Dw' Rw2 B2 Bw2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *U' R F' R' F' U2 R' U' 
*3. *L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D R2 F2 R' U2 R' B' L2 U2 F2 U2 L D' R' (21f)
*4. *D' R U R D' B2 Fw Uw2 U' B' F' L2 U' L' Rw R2 B Fw L' B Fw2 F Uw Rw' D' Uw2 U R2 U2 R' B2 Fw' F' R' Uw B Fw2 F' U2 Rw2
*5. *Dw' Uw' B' R' Dw2 L' Dw2 F2 U L' B' D Dw2 Uw Lw Uw2 B' Rw R' Dw' U' Rw' Bw L2 U2 Lw' B2 D Uw' U' L2 Dw' Bw2 F2 U2 Rw' Fw2 Rw R' D2 U' Rw' U' B' Bw2 Lw2 F' Uw L' Bw' Dw Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw R2 B' Bw2 F2 R2
*6. *F 3U' 2L' 3R' 2R2 R 2U2 B' 2B2 2D2 2B2 3F2 3R' D F' L 2L 3R2 2R' R' 2B2 2F D2 3U' 2R B 2B 2F2 F L2 2R2 3F 2D L2 3R 2R2 U2 2L2 2R 2B 2F D2 2R' D 2U 2B2 3F 2L2 2R' 3U' 2B2 3R 3U2 B2 2L2 3R2 F2 3U2 B2 3F2 2L R F2 L2 3R2 2B2 U' L2 D 3F2 2R2 3U2 2R2 F R 2F' 2L' D2 3U2 2U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *U R' U2 R2 U' F R U' 
*3. *F2 R D2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 L B2 U L' D L' F R B' D2 B' R' (20f)
*4. *L2 Rw2 R2 D2 U L Uw B' Fw2 F' D2 Uw' B F' U' L' Rw2 R' B2 Fw F' D Uw2 U2 R' B2 F' L Rw' F2 L2 Rw F' D' Fw Uw2 R F2 D2 U2
*5. *Uw2 U2 Rw R2 D R Bw D Dw B' L2 B2 Bw' Fw' F2 L Lw' B' Bw2 Fw' Dw' L' Bw' Rw U' R Bw Uw2 F' Uw R D U2 Fw2 D2 Dw U' Rw' Fw2 Lw Bw' L' D L' Rw' Fw2 Uw' U' B Bw2 Fw2 F' Dw R' D2 Dw2 R' Fw2 L R
*6. *R2 2B' 3F2 3R' 3U B D 2D' 3U' U' F2 D2 2L' 2U2 3F' D U 2L2 2B' 3R D 3U' 2B2 3U 3F' 2F2 2D2 L' 2R R 2D2 2U2 U 3F' 2L2 3U2 2L 2B' 2F2 D L 2L' 3R' D 2D2 3R B 2R R2 B2 2B' 2L' 2R2 2F2 U' F2 R 2B' 2L 2B2 2D' 3F 2F' L 2L' 3U' 2F' 3R' 2D' 3U2 2U2 3R2 2F R 2D' U 2L2 D' 2L2 3F2
*7. *3U' 3F 2F2 3R2 3U' 3R2 2R' 2B' 3B2 F' 2L' 2B' L2 3L' 3R2 R 3F D2 2B' 3F' 2F 2D L 2R 2D2 3U' 2L 3R' 2R2 2U' 3R' 2B' 2F2 2R2 B2 2U 2F' 2R' F2 L2 2U' B' 2B' F 2L2 3B U' 3B2 3L2 3R2 R' B 2L2 2D' 2L' D' U' 3B' 2F' F D' F2 2U U' 2B 3F 2F2 F' 3D 3U2 3F2 2F 3D' 2R2 2U2 3R 3U' F D2 2L 3L 2R' R 2B 2F2 L2 3D L' 2R 2B' 2R' R' D' L2 D2 2R R 2F' F2 2D'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=5,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U' L R U L' U R U' B U' B' R' U R u r' l b' 
*2. *U' R U' L U' R' L' U' R' L' R' U R L' u r' l' b 
*3. *L' U' R' U' L R U R B U B' U R' U R' B' u' l' 
*4. *L U L' U' L' U B' U B L U' R' L B u' r' 
*5. *R' U L R U' L' U R B U B' R L' u' l b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-3) (3,6) (0,4) (-1,5) (1,1) (0,5) (1,0) (-1,0) (-1,1) (-4,4) (-2,0) (0,1) (0,4) (2,0) (6,0) (6,1) (0,1) 
*2. *(0,-1) (3,4) (0,3) (-5,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,5) (6,2) (0,2) (6,2) (4,4) (-2,0) (0,5) (-2,2) (6,5) (0,4) 
*3. *(0,2) (4,6) (6,3) (0,5) (0,4) (6,0) (0,4) (2,2) (6,4) (5,1) (-3,5) (4,0) (3,2) (6,2) (6,0) (4,4)
*4. *(0,-4) (0,-2) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (2,3) (0,3) (-2,1) (-4,3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,2) (0,4) (6,0) (-2,5) (0,2) (6,0)
*5. *(6,5) (6,-3) (6,3) (-5,4) (3,2) (-3,0) (0,3) (-5,0) (3,0) (6,0) (-1,3) (0,3) (-5,2) (6,2) (6,4) (0,2)


----------



## Jude (Feb 25, 2009)

*2x2x2* = 3.53, 3.83, 4.45, 3.76, 4.00 = *3.86* --> _Great! For some reason in 2x2x2 I perform really well in the weekly competitions, with most other events its the opposite.._


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 25, 2009)

*3x3x3*:
(43.75) (28.00) 40.26 30.41 28.45
Average: *33.04*


----------



## byu (Feb 25, 2009)

*3x3x3*
23.65, (20.78), 24.47, 25.30, (25.58) = 24.47
Comment: This is a pretty good average for me.

*3x3x3BLD*
2:58.19, 2:47.15, DNF = 2:47.15
Comment: DNF was sub-2, I can't believe I missed it, off by two misoriented edges

*Square-1*
1:18.23, 1:21.18, 1:25.85, 59.49, 51.80 = 1:12.97 (PB Average!)
Comment: I hope it's supposed to be 3/5, that's what I did.

*Magic*
1.92, 1.12, 1.94, 1.95, 1.91 = 1.92
Comment: I can't believe I got a sub 1.20!


----------



## ConnorCuber (Feb 26, 2009)

4x4:
Megaminx:
3x3: 16.19 15.14 (13.34) (17.69) 17.20 = 16.18
Comment:Good average.


----------



## Worms (Feb 26, 2009)

2x2x2

4.73
(6.27)
(3.74)
4.05
5.25

Average-5: 4.676''


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 26, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.39 *
(14.82), 12.56, (12.45), 13.27, 14.34

*3x3x3 OH: 31.50*
31.13, (34.29), 30.27, 33.09, (29.60)


*3x3x3 BLD: 2:06.23* 
(2:39.44), (DNF) [3:06.15, everything went terribly wrong ], 2:06.23


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 26, 2009)

*Magic*: 2.41, (4.68), 2.08, 2.09, (2.02) = 2.19
Good.

*2x2*: (4.00), (8.22), 8.16, 7.63 6.40 = 7.40

What happened here? This is insane!

*3x3*: 24.66, 25.00, 29.13, (34.53), (23.43) = 26.32

Would have been great if not for those two. Bah.

*4x4*: 1:51.16, 2:13.30 (O), DNF, 2:29.08 (OP), 2:10.68 = 2:17.69

I don’t even want to talk about this. Didn’t start the timer on the third solve. Was prolly gonna be pb, too.

*Pyraminx*: 10.50, (14.97), 14.81, 11.94, (9.38) = 12.42

Ewwwww… Bad. Hard scrambles.

*234*: 2:35.18
MUCH better than last week.
*3x3 BLD*: DNF
First off by 3 corners.
*2x2 BLD*: 1:23.97, DNF, 1:11.15 = 1:11.15

OMG! Why do I keep DNFing the easy solves. To anyone considering 2x2bld, at least do the second scramble. It's really easy.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 26, 2009)

*2x2:* (3.33), 7.71, (8.49), 7.78, 8.29 = *7.91*
Pretty good, I like that lucky 3.33

*3x3:* 16.00, (21.16), 18.12, 19.11, (15.88) = *17.74*
Good avg... 16.00 was a pll skip

*4x4:* 1:13.82, 1:34.59, (1:09.20), 1:33.88, (1:38.29) = *1:27.43*
Two good times + three awful times = horrible average

*5x5:* (2:16.41), (1:57.19), 2:05.68, 2:09.23, 2:05.42 = *2:06.77*
WOW, Great Avg! 2:16 worst time? Thats usually a good average for me.

*6x6:* 5:02.40, 5:13.78, 5:01.52, (4:55.26), (DNF) = *5:05.90*
Supermassive pop on the last solve, I'll take the DNF

*7x7:* (7:40.09), 8:03.02, 7:59.84, (8:14.86), 7:56.16 = *7:59.67*

*2-3-4 Relay:* 1:40.85
pll skip on 4x4 with no parities, bad 2x2 and 3x3.

*2-3-4-5 Relay:* 4:18.09
Ahhh!

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay* 10:16.32
Ehh, I had an edge pop out on my 6x6 right in the middle of parity as I was finishing edges. Took me a min or two to even find the dang piece, when I put it back I had no idea where I was in the algorithm and had to do the last edges over.

*3x3 Blindfold:* 4:32.74 DNF, 3:19.99, 3:37.22 DNF = *3:19.99*
Haven't been practicing much blindfold recently.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 26, 2009)

3x3 OH:
(22.38)
21.62
18.86
20.41
(18.33)
Average: 20.30 <=== Dude...that's righteous


----------



## PeterV (Feb 26, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: 11.32, 10.87, (15.85), 11.01, (9.28) = *11.07 avg.*
Comment: Good average.

3x3x3: (31.04), (42.57), 35.38, 33.54, 34.11 = *34.34 avg.*
Comment: Bad average.

4x4x4: 3:43.39 (O), (2:43.49 (P)), 3:30.27 (O), 3:14.33 (OP), (4:00.52 (O)) = *3:29.33 avg.*
Comment Normal average.

2-4 Relay: *3:41.04 (O)*
Comment: Good.


----------



## snowmous (Feb 26, 2009)

*3×3：* 33.23, (24.75), (40.04), 25.94, 27.38 = 28.85

The 3rd time, I forgot one OLL and turn to 40.04, 


*2x2: *
AVG:14.94
1) 15.37 U F2 U' R' U F2 U' R2 U2  
2) 13.64 R' U2 F2 R' F R U F' R' 
3) 16.37 F' U2 F U' F U F2 R U 
4) (12.84) R' U' F R F' U' R2 U2 
5) (16.47) F' R2 F R' F' R2 F2 U2 F'

I just learned the methods yesterday, and it's my 1st time test my 2x2.
My PB: 12.84(single), 14.94(avg)


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 26, 2009)

Magic: .91, .90, .91, .88, .94= .91

PB


----------



## Faz (Feb 26, 2009)

Must*beat*Mike*or*Arnaud*even*though*I*can*only*do*12*events.

2x2: (2.59), 3.95, 5.31, 3.22, (5.69) = *4.16*
Meh.
3x3: (15.19), 11.97, 11.31, (10.08), 11.02 = *11.43*
Yay!
4x4: (1:03.53), 54.19, 1:00.91, 1:00.11, (52.55) = *58.40*
Meh.
5x5: 1:53.42, 1:53.80, 1:42.83, (1:35.22), (2:12.58) = *1:50.02*
Yay for the 4th solve, (PB) Nay for the 5th.
2-4 relay: *1:11.02*
Fast. 3-13-55 splits
2-5 relay: *3:21.61*
Meh - could have done better
6-14-1:10-1:51
Megaminx: 
1:33.03, 1:33.58, 1:33.45, (1:17.56), (1:44.00) = *1:33.35*
PB single
3x3OH: 33.86, 26.08, (34.84), 29.80, (24.48) = *29.91*
Sub 30.
Pyraminx: (21.70), 18.08, 16.36, (10.69), 18.66 = *17.70*
I suck so bad.
2x2BLD: DNF x2, 34.21 = *34.21*
Arrgh.
3x3BLD: DNF x3 = *DNF*
Stupid mistakes - i requit BLD
Magic: 1.59, (2.08), 1.68, 1.59, (1.53) = *1.62*
Match the scramble: (4:10.30), 1:57.81, 2:28.28, 1:56.53, (1:46.42) = *2:07.54*
FMC: U R’ F U’ B U’ B’ D2 U2 F U R’ F R U L’ U L2 U L’ y F U R U’ R2 F R U R U’ R’ y2 R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F = *45*
20 move F2L - 25 moves LL
4x4 FMC :R2 b2 d’ R2 d U’ r’ u’ R2 u D2 l2 U’ l r2 D’ r U r’ U2 r2 B r B’ r2 F’ U F U’ r L U L’ x u R U’ R2 U’ R u’ D R u L D L’ u’ R’ x d D F’ R F R’ u’ 
D F’ U’ L D’ U B’ U B U F2 U’F’ U F2 U R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U R U’ R’ U’ F’ U F y’Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw’
y’ F U R U’ R2 F’ R U R U’ R’ U’ R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

55 move redux - 74 move 3x3 solve with OLL parity = *129 moves*


----------



## ananbc (Feb 26, 2009)

3x3:avg 16.68
(14.30), 16.31, 16.48, 17.44, (18.86)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 26, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (2,58), 2,69, (5,86), 3,59, 3,11 = *3.13*
Goodie. 
*3x3x3:* 15,48, 14,06, (15,74), (12,88), 14,91 = *14.82*
Meh.
*4x4x4:* (1:01.23), 1:13.05, (1:34.80), 1:15.56, 1:18.26 = *1:15.62*
my cube is less sucky.
*5x5x5:* 2:23.08, (2:21.22), (2:36.95), 2:36.03, 2:26.16 = *2:28.42*
eastsheen sucks.
*3x3x3OH:* 32,89, (36,69), 33,33, (27,98), 31,61 = *32.61*
I should practice this.
*2x2x2BLD:* 17.61, DNF, *16.31*
Well, it was fun. DNF was sub12.
*3x3x3BLD:* *38.12*, 43.16, 50.41
Good.
*3x3x3MultiBLD:* 3/3, 5:51.67
Went for accuracy and used images for edges.
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF,DNF, 4:32.56
ok
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF,DNF,DNF
Last one was off by 3 middle edges and 2 centers, time was 7:21(3:05)
*2-4relay:* 1:46.83
*2-5relay:* 4:35.86
I have teh suckage big cubes.
*3x3x3fmc:*
*U2 R2 D U2 B2 U2 B' L B' U B L' D F' D' L2 F L F2 B L B' L B L2 B' D L2 D' L' D L' D' L2 (34)*
2x2x2: U2 R2 D U2 B2 U2 B'
2x2x3: L B' U B
EO: L' D F' D'
finish f2l: L2 F L F2
zbll: B L B' L B L2 B' D L2 D' L' D L' D' L2


----------



## Escher (Feb 26, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> *2x2x2:* (2,58), 2,69, (5,86), 3,59, 3,11 = *3.13*
> Goodie.



ohh, very tasty! How far away from full EG are you now?


----------



## mande (Feb 26, 2009)

*3x3 FMC:*
Solution: B' L F' U F2 R2 U D' L' D2 F' L' D' L2 F' D F D F' D' F2 L U L' F' L F U F R' D L' D L D' R F2 U L' U' L2

Explanation:
2X2X2: B' L F' U F2 R2 U = 7
2X2X3: D' L' D2 F' = 4
3rd pair: L' D' L2 F' D F = 6
4th pair: D F' D' (F) = 4
OLL: (F) L U' L' F' L F U (F') = 9-1 = 8
PLL: (F2) R' D L' D L D' R F2 U L' U' L2 = 13-1 = 12

Total: *41 moves*

Comment: Start was promising, got this solution in about half an hour, unfortunately, couldn't improvise on it.

*3x3*:
23.38, 25.09, (27.58), (22.78), 25.98 = 24.82
Comment: Ok

*3x3 OH*:
55.78, (47.73), 49.36, 50.56, (56.67) = 51.90
Comment: Last solve messed up the whole thing.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 26, 2009)

Escher said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2x2:* (2,58), 2,69, (5,86), 3,59, 3,11 = *3.13*
> ...



Like 20-30 algs, but I don't know when/if I will learn those. I can just avoid getting diagonal first layer.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Must*beat*Mike*or*Arnaud*even*though*I*can*only*do*12*events.


Why can you only do 12 events?
And must you beat Mike, must you beat me, or must you beat both of us?

Good luck anyway


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 26, 2009)

*2x2:* 5.62 8.50 (9.78) (5.30) 6.26 = 6.79 *Learning Ortega.*
*3x3:* (19.38) 18.42 18.58 (16.18) 19.06 = 18.69 *Nice.*
*4x4:* (1:01.98) 1:12.12 (1:18.64) 1:09.02 1:11.04 = 1:10.73 *Mefferts FTW!*
*5x5:* 2:05.22 2:03.94 (1:59.36) 1:59.72 (2:08.42) = 2:02.96 *PB average!*
6x6
7x7
*2x2bld:* 1:11.76 1:16.46 52.34 = 52.34
3x3bld
3x3multi
3x3fm
4x4fm
3x3oh
minx
*234:* 1:52.18 (OP) *Mefferts*
2345
23456
234567
*3x3MTS:* (1:41.54) 1:29.36 (1:20.64) 1:35.90 1:38.46+ = 1:34.57 *Hey, this is a lot of fun.*
*Sq-1:* (1:38.28) 1:37.90 1:28.64 (1:15.54) 1:36.10 = 1:34.21 *Lol, I never do this, I'm not sure what to think about this...*


----------



## Erik (Feb 26, 2009)

2x2: 3.65, 2.82, (5.14), 3.05, (2.03)= 3.17 
3x3: 
4x4: (42.31), 43.63, 49.91, (51.48), 45.77 = 46.44
5x5: 1:20.95, (1:24.51), 1:24.15, 1:20.14, (1:19.34) = 1:21.75 this almost made me cry  
oh:
sq-1: 31.32, 33.11, (26.37), (33.29), 29.25 = 31.23 consistent?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Must*beat*Mike*or*Arnaud*even*though*I*can*only*do*12*events.
> ...



Yes - good luck - I hope you do it!

And obviously, the key here is to change that "I*can*only*do*12*events" thing. Looks like:
1. You really need to buy 6x6x6, 7x7x7, master magic, square-1, clock (but I realize there could be factors here - like lack of money - that might hold you back on this one), and
2. You really need to start practicing things like with feet (anyone can do this, as long as you have feet - you don't even really need toes, just feet), match the scramble (well, I guess if you only have one 3x3x3 cube, this could go in category 1), fewest moves (if you can solve a 3x3x3, you can do fewest moves!), and of course big cube and multiBLD. Keep in mind that since there aren't judges being held up here by your being slow, you can take as long as you like - nothing wrong with a 30-minute feet solve. I still recommend against a 376-move fewest moves solve, though.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 26, 2009)

Saved .....


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 26, 2009)

Michael Erskine

*2x2x2:* 24.75 (easy FL), 28.96 (another easy FL!), 25.62, 29.63, 14.18 (!!! another easy FL + new PB!!!) = *26.44*
*3x3x3:* 45.05 (pleased), 1:27.87 (horrible - messed up Sune of all things, then spent too much time asking myself "what's the point?"), 49.99 (still favouring 2x A-Perm over E-Perm), 51.25, 51.63 = *50.96*
*4x4x4:* 7:18.54 (oh dear! got to the end and tried to fix permutation parity which broke everything: the centres, the edges - tried to fix it but ended up starting again! Oh, my excuse is that I'm drunk again!), 4:37.01 (still drunk but permutation and edge parity fixes both worked! Listening to Nick Cave must've helped!!), 7:47.25 (serious wreck: OLL edge parity went bad, couldn't fix it!), 3:56.36 (Only PLL parity here - new PB? maybe), 4:05.52 (no parity issues) = *5:20.36*
*5x5x5:* 8:18.70, 8:25.54 (messed up centres and PLL), 7:04.14, 7:49.82, 7:22.00 = *7:50.17*
*7x7x7:* 18:51.00 (drunk - is this a good time for me?), 20:37.00 (next morning: hung over), 18:19.00 (nice!), 20:01.00, 22:21.00 = *19:49.67*
*Megaminx:* 6:58.12, 7:39.11, 8:48.63 (popped, then later found that two corners were swapped), 8:19.33, 5:34.40 (new PB!) = *7:38.85*
*Snake:* 21.19, 12.42, 13.97, 15.86, 21.12 (some trouble with OLL!) = *16.98*


----------



## Escher (Feb 26, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Like 20-30 algs, but I don't know when/if I will learn those. I can just avoid getting diagonal first layer.



Or maybe just learn to predict CLL after R2 F2 R2


----------



## Edam (Feb 26, 2009)

*2x2* - 18.31, 21.78, (21.90), 16.13, (6.68) = 18.74
*3x3* - (31.56), 23.63, 28.13, (22.38), 28.97 = 26.91
*5x5 *- 4:23.41, 4:17.82, 4:45.45, (4:11.58), (4:56.71) = 4:28.89
3x3 OH
7x7

happy with my 3x3 time, 2 sub25s


----------



## happa95 (Feb 27, 2009)

*3x3* = 32.12
1. 34.98
2. 26.12
3. 28.26
4. 33.26
5. 37.97
*3x3 Blindfolded* = 1:41.11
1. 2:08.21
2. 1:55.31
3. 1:41.11
(WOAAA!!!! Only 2 seconds from my PB! and two sub-2s!)


----------



## Faz (Feb 27, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Must*beat*Mike*or*Arnaud*even*though*I*can*only*do*12*events.
> ...



I can't do the other events eg: 4x4 - 5x5 bld. I don't have a v6 or v7, sq-1, mm, or a snake.

Must beat one of you.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Did you read my post? Of course you can at least do fewest moves. Maybe not well, but you can certainly do it. And I'm sure you can even do better than Kai's personal best in official competition. 

And for that matter, I'm sure you can do feet solving. It might take you an hour because you mess up a bunch along the way, but surely you can do it - eventually!

And I really suspect you can do match the scramble if you try as well. It might be hard, but you clearly have the skills to be able to do it if you try.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *36 moves*
Scramble: R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U B2 D L2 U L2 R2 F' U L2 B' D' F L' B
Solution: D2 F' D L' B L' B' R' B L B' R U2 R L D2 F L2 F' L B D B2 L B L' R' D2 R2 F' R' F R' D2 R D'

2x2x3: D2 F' D L' . U2 R
3x cross: L D2 F L2 F' L
4th pair: B D B2 L B L'
OLL: R' D2 R2 F' R' F R' D2 R
AUF: D'
insert at .: B L' B' R' B L B' R

Comment: No cancellations.  Such a nice start (6 move 2x2x3!!! 18 move F2L!!!), with such a disappointing finish. Very sad.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 27, 2009)

2x2x2: 5.16, (7.06), 5.37, (3.44), 3.55 = 4.69
Comment: bad first 3, good last 2 xD

2x2x2BLD: 27.21, 28.14, DNF (32.02) = 27.21
Comment: Pretty bad

3x3x3BLD: 1:34.01, DNF, DNF = 1:34.01
Comment: *siiiiiiiiiigh*


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 27, 2009)

2x2: 8.98 7.86 9.05 8.30 7.88 = 8.39 (good)
3x3: 25.69 24.55 24.79 23.85 20.27 = 24.40 (below par)

more events to come, have to go to soccer practice


----------



## Kian (Feb 27, 2009)

*2x2x2-* 7.43, 6.40 , 7.41 , (9.12), (6.22) *Average- 7.08*
*3x3x3-* (17.66), 19.10, 21.04, (23.06), 20.62	*Average- 20.25* 
*4x4x4-* 1:34.66, 1:18.74, (1:18.11), 1:39.76, (1:51.75) *Average- 1:31.05	*
*5x5x5-* (2:47.76), 2:32.72, 2:40.00, 2:44.89, (2:31.93) *Average- 2:39.20* 
*2-4 Relay-* *2:23.84*
*2-5 Relay-* *5:06.84*
*3x3x3 OH-* 54.33, (44.58), 55.76, (1:02.77), 1:01.62 *Average- 57.24	*
*3x3x3 BLD-* DNF, DNF, DNF
*Square-1-* 2:35.23, 2:21.39	, 1:57.57, (1:34.37), 3:01.13 *Average- 2:18.06	*
*MultiBLD-* 0/2 17:21


----------



## MistArts (Feb 27, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (4.32), 5.44, (6.32), 5.96, 6.10 = 5.83
*3x3x3:* (16.86), (25.41), 23.09, 18.81, 22.56 = 21.49


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 28, 2009)

2x2x2: 4.63 7.84 7.33 6.15 7.16 = 6.88
3x3x3: 17.41 17.84 21.25 18.12 18.96 = 18.31

Naptime, finish later. Or something.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 28, 2009)

rest of my results:
4x4: 2:08.01 2:13.03 1:39.27 2:02.73 1:48.39 = 1:59.71 (below par)
5x5: 3:34.71 3:37.27 2:54.05 3:44.39 3:42.30 = 3:37.43 (amazing!!)
3x3OH: 55.30 42.75 53.75 51.92 53.47 = 53.05(good)
2x2-4x4 relay: 2:46.18 (bad)
2x2-5x5 relay: 6:37.98 (terrible 4x4 solve, only average everything else)
magic: 1.75 3.93 1.71 1.68 1.59 =1.83 (OK)
snake: 11.76 11.82 12.77 17.35 14.20 = 12.93(oh snake...)
pyraminx: 11.63 17.72 15.68 14.24 15.00 = 14.97 (horrifically terrible)


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 28, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: (13.54), (15.04), 14.98, 14.45, 14.34 = 14.59
Average. Probably should've warmed up more 

2x2: (3.53), 5.01, (6.18), 5.41, 5.20 = 5.21
First one was really easy. Average.

4x4: (1:04.47), 1:10.03 O, 1:15.62 OP, (1:19.97 P), 1:17.68 P = 1:14.44
Good, bit better than average. Nice single too 

Sq-1: 44.92, 40.26, 43.25, (47.71), (37.75) = 42.81
Good, bit better than average. I'm trying to get used to ring finger D turns.

234: 1:41.46
Breakdown was 5-15-81. Bad 4x4 stage; I forgot my pre-planned first centre =/


----------



## Benny (Feb 28, 2009)

Benny B.

*3x3* : 21.20, 21.09, *23.24*, 22.95, *19.98* = *21.75*

*4x4* : *1:39.11*, 1.50.61, 1.50.88, 1.39.42, *1.57.61* = *1:46.97*

*5x5* : *2:26.06*, 2:43.34, 2:29.41, *2:52.28*, 2:48.36 = *2.40.37*

pretty good improvement on 5x5


----------



## Escher (Feb 28, 2009)

I know I haven't entered for a while, and i was trying this out on a whim, but here goes...

*2x2*

(2.67), 4.64, 4.72, (5.01), 3.86 = 4.41

_whoa. only one CLL case i knew, the rest were LBL... thank god for no Y perms!_

I feel quite guilty for entering this, as its about 25% faster than i normally am... The first layers were all so easy! the first three were sunes, and the last was a forced OLL skip with a cancellation into a T perm. The last would've been much faster had i not had a massive lock up... I might edit in solutions later.

I'm only doing 2x2, as all my other cubes are broken, destickered, or crap


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 1, 2009)

*3x3x3 =*28.78, 28.68, 34.18, (39.93), (25.96) = *30.55*

*4x4x4 =*(2:34.41), 2:40.55, (3:02.50), 2:53.27, 2:59.56 = *2:51.13*

*3x3x3 BLD =*DNF, 4:44.08, DNF = *4:44.08*
Good !

*3x3x3 Match =*2:39.05, (1:59.96), 2:04.50, 2:13.81, (3:03.16) = *2:19.12*
This is my first entry for this, don't laugh. 

*Snake =*4.77, 5.09, (4.34), 5.61, (6.08) = *5.16*
wow, pb single and average. fumbled the last one but who cares. 

*Pyraminx =*(1:50.34), 42.05, 1:00.94, 1:00.55, (36.02) = *54.51*
I can't believe how bad I am at this. You may laugh.


----------



## Goater (Mar 1, 2009)

*Fewest Moves*
Scramble: R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U B2 D L2 U L2 R2 F' U L2 B' D' F L' B
Solution: *y' L' F U' L2 U B2 U' D L2 R U2 R U2 R L' U2 L' U' L' U2 L' U2 R U' L U L2 U L2 U2 L'* (31 HTM)

EOLine: y' L' F U' L2 D .
F2L: R U2 R U2 R L' U2 L' U' L' U2 L' U2 R U' L' U2 L
LL corners: L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L'
LL edges: put D' U B2 U' D L2 at "."


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 1, 2009)

Goater said:


> *Fewest Moves*
> Scramble: R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U B2 D L2 U L2 R2 F' U L2 B' D' F L' B
> Solution: *y' L' F U' L2 U B2 U' D L2 R U2 R U2 R L' U2 L' U' L' U2 L' U2 R U' L U L2 U L2 U2 L'* (31 HTM)
> 
> ...




That's a really nice solution  Do you normally do FMC like that?


----------



## Mirek (Mar 1, 2009)

*FMC*

Considering the nice looking scramble, I was not very successful. Insertions are in parentheses. D F' D R D2 L' U2 R (R' B' L B R B' L' B) B R' B' D' B D2 B' D' R' D B' D' B (B' D F D' B D F' D') D' R D2 (32).


----------



## Goater (Mar 1, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Goater said:
> 
> 
> > *Fewest Moves*
> ...




Yes and no. I used to begin with EOLine and finish with freestyle last slot + LL (freestyle because I know only about 5 non-fridrich LL algs). But it's not typical for me to use edges insertions, I prefer corners insertions.


----------



## Mirek (Mar 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *36 moves*
> Scramble: R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U B2 D L2 U L2 R2 F' U L2 B' D' F L' B
> Solution: D2 F' D L' B L' B' R' B L B' R U2 R L D2 F L2 F' L B D B2 L B L' R' D2 R2 F' R' F R' D2 R D'
> ...




I don't know how I missed the 6-move block :-(. At least, I would need more time to find it. I looked at what you get after that and found right away this nice continuation: 
2x2x3: D2 F' D L' U2 R
L D L2 D L2 B D' B' L and now an easy commutator D' R B R' D R B' R' D (24).


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 1, 2009)

Mirek said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey:
> ...



Wow! That's amazing! I need to get back into FMC again someday.


----------



## pjk (Mar 1, 2009)

Patrick Kelly
*3x3:* 15.15, (18.15), (12.98), 18.04, 13.35 => Avg: 15.51
Bad, considering 2 sub-14's. No idea where the 18's came from. No warmups.
*4x4:* 1:05.88 O 1:05.41 OP 1:02.14 (54.08) (1:15.54) =>Avg: 1:04.48
Pretty bad, could have been way better. Messed up on the 1:15 3x3 stage.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 1, 2009)

2x2x2: 58.33 45.82 27.63 52.39 86.60 = 52.18
3x3x3: 52.81 69.07 52.97 59.46 70.94 = 60.50
4x4x4: 4:30.81 4:28.11 4:12.92 4:12.98 4:47.18 = 4:23.97
2x2x2BLD: 1:22.36 DNF 1:12.80 = 1:12.80
3x3x3BLD: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
4x4x4BLD: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
5x5x5BLD: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
MultiBLD: 2/4 = 0 35:50
2-4Relay: 7:08.59
2-5Relay: 18:30.12

Really bad week. But then it is easy to be better the next.
I particularly dislike all BLD DNF:s. Some were really close
but that does not count. My speed is faster but the accuracy worse.

Really bad in another way too. I've dropped both an ES 4x4 and ES 5x5
on the floor and both were damaged as the inner "spindle" or cross broke.
Does anyone know if you can buy new ones on the net? I've looked for
spare parts but found only edges and corners and centers. So now I can
soon open a spare parts shop


----------



## MistArts (Mar 1, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Mirek said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



*Puts that in my notes*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 1, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> I've dropped both an ES 4x4 and ES 5x5 on the floor and both were damaged as the inner "spindle" or cross broke.
> Does anyone know if you can buy new ones on the net? I've looked for
> spare parts but found only edges and corners and centers. So now I can
> soon open a spare parts shop


Hi Mats, I know that quite a few people over on twistypuzzles have plenty of spare parts.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 2, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3_bld: 1:48.62 1:25.10 2:09.34
5x5x5_bld: DNF, DNF, 16:09.97
comment: I can still solve the 5x5 BLD haha, yay!

I still got it (sort of)! Haven't been practicing much for a couple months, so I'm glad to still kind of be getting good times. Trying to start getting back in good shape.

Chris


----------



## maxcube (Mar 2, 2009)

*2x2 : * 8.63, (12.15), 11.90, 10.00, (7.61) = 10.18
BA5 by 0.04 seconds. 

*3x3 : * 24.77, (22.36), (DNF), 27.93, 22.40 = 25.03
Haven't practiced in a while.

*4x4 : * 2:32.96, (2:18.30), 2:23.44, 2:45.81, (DNF) = 2:37.07
The DNF was because I'm sick of 4x4 

*2x2 BLD : * DNF, 1:27.11, 1:28.27

*3x3 OH : * (53.93), (1:09.86), 59.83, 58.72, 1:00.00 = 59.52


----------



## Jacco (Mar 2, 2009)

2x2: 5.41, 5.61, (5.78), 4.17, (3.19) = 5.09
Ok.

3x3: 15.73, (13.06), (19.24), 16.33, 16.88 = 16.32
Ok.

4x4: (1:16.93 (O)), (1:05.08(P)), 1:14.08 (OP), 1:10.02 (P), 1:06.56 (O) = 1:10.22
Bad..


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 2, 2009)

*3x3x3*: 22.80, 27.69, 20.56, 23.36, 22.18: *22.78*

*4x4x4*: 1:39.33, 1:57.81, 1:40.00, 1:29.61, 1:53.63: *1:44.32*


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Mar 2, 2009)

2x2:
(2.94) (4.84) 4.19 4.63 4.38 : 4.40 seconds. 

3x3:
14.96 (18.90) 17.29 (14.18) 14.90: 15.72 seconds.

4x4:
1:08.78 1:16.48 1:14.71 1:11.81 1:09.59: 1:12.04 seconds

3x3 OH:
40.32 41.84 42.84 43.45 35.55: 41.47 seconds

Except for the 3x3, everything went well.


----------



## guusrs (Mar 2, 2009)

FMC: U B' U2 R2 B U2 B' D' B U2 B' D2 U' L2 B' F2 U' F R' F' R U L' U' L F2 B2 (*27*)

explanation:
pseudo 2x2x3 block: U B' U2 R2.D U' L2 (7)
F2L + edges: B' F2 U' F R' F' R U L' U' L F2 B2 (20)
for last 3 corners: at dot insert commutator [B U2 B',D'] = B U2 B' D' B U2 B' D
Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 12.18, 10.31, 9.86, 10.46, 15.03 = *10.98*
*3x3x3:* 27.94, 28.59, 31.00, 24.91, 27.50 = *28.01*
*4x4x4:* 1:43.93 (OP), 1:45.96, 1:50.58 (OP), 1:36.46 (O), 1:39.27 = *1:43.05*
*5x5x5:* 2:20.66, 2:38.30, 2:28.96, 2:33.97, 2:30.38 = *2:31.10*
Comment: Wow – almost sub-2:30! This makes up for how bad I was on 6x6x6 and 7x7x7.
*6x6x6:* 5:54.45 (OP), 5:38.21 (O), 5:15.98 (O), 5:11.94 (O), 40:41.03 (22:01) = *5:36.21*
Comment: Bad speedsolves. It still feels great every time I get one BLD. I took too long memorizing on this one, but the solving phase went pretty smoothly - no memory recall delays.
*7x7x7:* 8:12.28, 8:19.22, 7:34.60, 8:36.04, DNF (57:40.91, 27:48) = *8:22.51*
Comment: Bad speedsolves. Bad BLD too – it was pretty scrambled. 6 corners were wrong, most edges were wrong, and most centers were correct.
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF (51.61), 50.09, 27.69 = *27.69*
Comment: An easy one!
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:05.63), DNF (1:53.71), 2:06.90 = *2:06.90*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 17:27 (11:11), DNF (10+, 4:03), DNF (9:45.94, 4:16) = *17:27*
Comment: Just plain bad. I got interrupted while memorizing on the first one, but I went back to it and got it. The second one was off by 2 centers; the third was off by 3 edges.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 21:22.27 (11:55), 17:02.24 (9:09), 17:50.94 (9:49) = *17:02.24*
Comment: Totally makes up for 4x4x4 BLD. I don’t know why I’m so good at 5x5x5 BLD and so bad at 4x4x4 BLD. So far this year (2009) I’m 18 of 27 in 5x5x5 BLD – 66% success! Chris is still faster than me, though (slightly) - good job, Chris!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/10 = 6 points, 58:28.50* (36:56 memorization)
Comment: Wow, I cut that time close. I thought I had more time than that. 10 is my absolute limit at this point. First cube was off by 3 edges because I memorized F instead of H; fifth cube had 4 corners mispermuted because I didn't orient my E perm correctly to solve it - I just switched to Erik's E perm recently, and I'm not comfortable enough with it, so I held the cube in the wrong direction when I did it. Hopefully this fail will help me remember how to do it correctly in the future.
*3x3x3 OH:* 53.30, 43.19, 47.56, 54.09, 51.38 = *50.75*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:58.61, 1:53.34, 1:28.97, 2:09.15, 1:33.68 = *1:48.54*
Comment: Wow! The third one was an easy cross, skipped F2L pair, and 6-move OLL. The fifth one was non-lucky, though.
*Magic:* 3.53, 2.16, 2.40, 4.05, 2.30 = *2.74*
*Master Magic:* 4.46, 5.59, 4.22, 5.81, 4.44 = *4.83*
*Clock:* 32.63, 24.63, 23.63, 30.91, 34.03 = *29.39*
Comment: I feel so guilty – I broke Joey’s clock (I dropped it). It still works, but one of the dials has trouble turning in one direction (which can really slow you down on some solves). I’m sorry, Joey!
*MegaMinx:* 3:36.22, 3:45.31, 3:02.48, 3:00.94, 3:53.56 = *3:28.00*
Comment: Just awful. I need to practice. No time for BLD this week - I'll probably stop doing megaminx BLD for a month or so.
*Pyraminx:* 18.97, 24.52, 23.31, 17.44, 21.33 = *21.20*
*Square-1:* 37.09, 45.83, 1:00.61, 54.55 (P), 45.77 = *48.72*
Comment: Wow – very lucky solves.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *36 moves*
Comment: See solution in earlier post.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 4, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.33, 4.36, 6.64, 3.58, 3.08 = 3.67
These scrambles were stupid. Sune CLL, easy ortega, bad solve, easy forced OLL skip, OLL skip. However, I'll still take third behind Erik and Ville any day. Oh I started practicing again after taking a break since mid-October.

*3x3:* 14.33, 18.78, 14.04, 16.32, 15.44 = 15.36
This was nice.

*3x3OH:* 37.23, 46.22, 41.55, 38.81, 37.04 = 39.20

*pyra:* 10.34, 15.77, 12.85, 16.50, 14.79 = 14.47
I glued the screw back into the core, I hope it stays. Its still kind of loose.

*sq1:* 30.81 P, 30.95, 36.00, 28.03, 21.52 = 29.93
Eh. sub-30, good enough

*4x4*: 1:03.94, 1:04.08 P, 1:03.59 P, 1:04.78, 58.28 P= 1:03.87
This was pretty good, got a bit lucky with parities though.

*5x5:* 2:17.66, 2:08.02, 2:11.60, 2:10.44, 2:11.36 = 2:11.13
meh

*3x3match:* 2:01.11, 1:52.56, 1:39.88, 1:46.86, 1:42.05 = 1:47.16
Easy once you figure out how to quickly make CE pairs and do last layer.

*2-4:* 1:24.74 P
6-19-59 still not the greatest breakdown, but one of these days I'll nail it and get 1:10. this is PB

*2-5:* 3:57.91
dont know the breakdown, pretty bad 5 I think though.

*clock:* 7.70, 9.03, 9.39, 8.80, 8.84 = 8.89
*goes to practice more*

*magic:* 1.65, 1.48, 1.51, 1.50, 3.44 = 1.55
actually warmed up for about 20 minutes before this

*snake:* 32.46, 26.32, 28.66, 28.22, 30.49 = 29.12
still the bane of my existence

*3x3 multi:* 1/2 14:55.21
I switched my memo from all-edges, all-corners to one whole cube at a time. the wrong cube was off by a number of edges.

*2x2BLD:* 49.76, 25.33, 1:14.38 = 25.33
speedbld ftw

*3x3BLD:* DNF (3:43), DNF(4:10), 3:50.23 = 3:50.23
meh.

*3x3feet:* 4:23.44, 4:01.54, 3:32.07, 4:11.07, 3:38.76 = 3:57.12
lol been a long time since I've done this. did 2 warm-up solves to shake off the cobwebs.

*megaminx:* 3:58.11, 3:42.58, 3:51.55, 4:07.22, 3:38.25 = 3:50.75
meh.

*3x3FMC:* 30 moves, see later post

*4x4FMC:* 94 moves, see later post.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 4, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> more in a bit



Yeah, I'm waiting!!  I want to see who wins the match this week, you or Mike


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 4, 2009)

Update:

2x2x2: 4.63 7.84 7.33 6.15 7.16 = 6.88
3x3x3: 17.41 17.84 21.25 18.12 18.96 = 18.31
4x4x4: 1:20.85 1:32.15 1:06.64 1:25.95 1:11.65 = 1:19.48
5x5x5: 2:10.83 1:54.85 2:15.23 2:02.89 2:12.83 = 2:08.85

2x2x2_bf: DNF 25:50 21.63 = 21.63
3x3x3_oh: 43.88 57.95 42.43 36.84 1:00.16 = 48.09 

2-3-4_relay: 1:42.54

Yay, crap. 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 later tonight, they'll be my first averages, hahaha.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 4, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > more in a bit
> ...


I will post my results tomorrow, so please wait a little longer


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



I was gonna say - I bet Arnaud still has a chance of winning.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 5, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > more in a bit
> ...



haha we'll see. I've done literally every event I am capable of doing this week, short of intentionally DNFing 4bld and 5bld.

4X4FMC: R2 BW2 UW R2 UW' U' LW' R' FW' U2 FW x D' RW' F D RW2 B' RW D U2 RW' B2 U2 RW U B DW F' D' F DW' B D' x2 RW U' L' U RW' x' y2 L2 U2 RW U' L' U RW' x2 F' RW' U L U' RW U' R B2 y' RW U' L' U RW R2 U2 RW2 R2 UW2 RW2 R2 UW2 U2 D' L F2 U' R' L' F2 L B' R2 D2 B' D' B D2 B R D R' B2 U' B D' B' U B2 (94[I think])


SCRAMBLE: Fw F2 Rw Fw2 L Fw2 F' Uw F' L2 Fw Uw' U2 Fw F L2 D F2 L B Fw' F D' Uw U B Fw' L Rw' R Uw Fw' Uw2 R2 Fw Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 L

R2 BW2 UW R2 UW' U' LW' R' FW' U2 FW

x D' RW' F D RW2 B' RW D U2 RW' B2 U2 RW (23)

U B DW F' D' F DW' 

B D' x2 RW U' L' U RW' 

x' y2 L2 U2 RW U' L' U RW' 

x2 F' RW' U L U' RW 

U' R B2 y' RW U' L' U RW' 

RW2 R2 U2 RW2 R2 UW2 RW2 R2 UW2 U2 

x' y D' L F2 U' R' L' F2 L

B' R2 

D2 B' D' B D2 B R D R' B' D' 

D B' U' B D' B' U B2 

Crappy reduction with PLL parity, phenomenal 3x3. I guess thats what happens with you bust out a redux in 25 minutes and spend the rest on 3x3 

3x3FMC

scramble: R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U B2 D L2 U L2 R2 F' U L2 B' D' F L' B

solution: D2 F' D L' U2 R L D L2 D L2 B D' B' D F D F' D' L' F' D2 R F R' D2 L B' L B (30)

premove L2 helps

2x2x3: D2 F' D L' U2 R

3xcross sorta: L D L2 D L2

F2L: B D' B' D L'

OLL: L F D F' D' L'

PLL: F' D2 R F R' D2 L B' L B L2

fix premove: L2

L' and L cancel across F2L/OLL, and the end of J-perm cancels the premove. That block was a nice find, I thought I had a 17 move skeleton that left 5 corners, but it was actually 2-2 cycles and a flipped corner, so I abandoned that and went back to this funny little start I found early on. Learning my lesson from weekly comp 2008-51 I changed perspective (thanks Stefan and Arnaud, not sure if I ever apologized for my reaction) and noticed the 6-move OLL across the F face with a nice cancellation leading into a 10 move PLL.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 5, 2009)

2x2x2: 4.63 7.84 7.33 6.15 7.16 = 6.88
3x3x3: 17.41 17.84 21.25 18.12 18.96 = 18.31
4x4x4: 1:20.85 1:32.15 1:06.64 1:25.95 1:11.65 = 1:19.48
5x5x5: 2:10.83 1:54.85 2:15.23 2:02.89 2:12.83 = 2:08.85

6x6x6: 5:37.24 6:24.05 5:53.56 5:54.13 5:24.88 = 5:48.31
7x7x7: 9.59.25 DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNS

2x2x2_bf: DNF 25:50 21.63 = 21.63
3x3x3_oh: 43.88 57.95 42.43 36.84 1:00.16 = 48.09

2-3-4_relay: 1:42.54
2-3-4-5_relay: 3:45.25
 
3x3x3_fmc: 53

F2 U2 B R' L2 F D' F' B' U D2 B U' (13, 13)
L D L' D2 L u2 R D R' u l' F' R 13, 26)
F R U R' U' F' (6, 32)
L' U2 L U L' U L (7, 39)
U L U' R U2 L' U R' F' B' U2 F B U (14, 53)



Wow, I hate speedsolving the 7x7x7. The puzzle is too big for my hands. :/


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 5, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> ...
> 7x7x7: 9.59.25 DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNS
> 
> ...
> ...



But it's sub-10!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 5, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Yeah, I'm not spending 10 minutes on a single solve ever again. -.-;;


----------



## Goater (Mar 5, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> 3x3FMC
> 
> scramble: R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U B2 D L2 U L2 R2 F' U L2 B' D' F L' B
> 
> ...



Why didn't you use commutator instead of J-permutation?
For example: fix premove L2 and [u2, B D2 B'] which gives D2 F' D L' U2 R L D L2 D L2 B D' B' D F D F' D' L u2 B D2 B' u2 B D2 B' (28)


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 5, 2009)

Goater said:


> Why didn't you use commutator instead of J-permutation?
> For example: fix premove L2 and [u2, B D2 B'] which gives D2 F' D L' U2 R L D L2 D L2 B D' B' D F D F' D' L u2 B D2 B' u2 B D2 B' (28)



1. I was running out of time
2. It was past 3 am and I was very tired
3. I don't know pair insertions

Thats quite a nice solution though, I'll have to keep that sort of finish in mind.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 6, 2009)

I didn't have time to do all I wanted... *sigh*

*2:* 6.09+ 6.43 (7.59) 5.78 (3.53) = *6.10*
Dangit... two CLL of sune with a +2 for one of them, and just crap for the rest. I need has better.

*3:* 16.58 13.93 (19.97) 15.46 (13.36) = *15.33*
Um... ok. My sd here is way high...

*4:* (1:18.08O) (1:11.77) 1:17.36O 1:13.78P 1:17.53 = *1:16.22*
Wow... even without lookahead, white ES is better than my crap black... Or maybe these solves were just too easy.

*3BLD:* DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
Dangitdangitdangit. I suck now. All were sub-3 DNF's, at least...

*Multi:* 0/2 7:35.25
Moar suck.

*3OH:* 31.50 (26.13) 31.00 (31.72) 29.34 = *30.61*
Suck.

*Sq-1:* (35.52) 23.68 34.78 22.68 (21.36) = *27.05*
... Ok, I suck at parity. Solve 1 and 3, parity. My sd on this is liek 6.9...

*Magic:* 1.97 1.83 1.88 (2.53) (1.81) = *1.89*
Hey, that's not too bad! Especially since before this day I still couldn't get sub-2.5. Granted, I had around 30 practice solves and finally figured out a better way of finishing. Now, for sub-1.5...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 6, 2009)

*Results week 2009-09*

Don't worry Arnaud! I'll add your results when they are posted!

*2x2x2*(27)


 3.13 Ville Seppänen

 3.17 Erik

 3.76 Vault312

 3.86 Jude

 4.16 fazrulz

 4.40 TobiasDaneels

 4.41 Escher

 4.68 Worms

 4.69 Derrick Eide17

 5.06 Jacco

 5.21 MTGjumper

 5.83 MistArts

 6.10 not_kevin

 6.79 trying-to-speedcube...

 6.88 ExoCorsair

 7.08 Kian

 7.40 Yalow

 7.93 Ellis

 8.39 hippofluff

 10.18 maxcube

 10.98 Mike Hughey

 11.07 PeterV

 13.06 Yes, we can

 15.13 snowmous

 18.74 Edam

 26.44 msemtd

 52.18 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 *(32)


 11.43 fazrulz

 13.39 Sa967St

 14.59 MTGjumper

 14.82 Ville Seppänen

 15.32 not_kevin

 15.36 Vault312

 15.51 pjk

 15.72 TobiasDaneels

 16.18 ConnorCuber

 16.31 Jacco

 16.74 ananbc

 17.74 Ellis

 18.31 ExoCorsair

 18.69 trying-to-speedcube...

 20.25 Kian

 21.49 MistArts

 21.75 Benny

 22.78 kippy33

 24.40 hippofluff

 24.47 byu

 24.82 mande

 25.03 maxcube

 26.26 Yalow

 26.91 Edam

 28.01 Mike Hughey

 28.85 snowmous

 30.55 cookingfat

 32.17 happa95

 33.04 abr71310

 34.34 PeterV

 50.96 msemtd

 1:00.50 MatsBergsten


*4x4x4*(23)


 46.44 Erik

 58.40 fazrulz

 1:03.87 Vault312

 1:04.48 pjk

 1:10.22 Jacco

 1:10.73 trying-to-speedcube...

 1:12.04 TobiasDaneels

 1:14.44 MTGjumper

 1:15.62 Ville Seppänen

 1:16.22 not_kevin

 1:19.48 ExoCorsair

 1:27.43 Ellis

 1:31.05 Kian

 1:43.05 Mike Hughey

 1:44.32 kippy33

 1:46.97 Benny

 1:59.71 hippofluff

 2:17.69 Yalow

 2:34.07 maxcube

 2:51.13 cookingfat

 3:29.33 PeterV

 4:23.97 MatsBergsten

 5:20.36 msemtd


*5x5x5*(13)


 1:21.75 Erik

 1:50.02 fazrulz

 2:02.96 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:06.78 Ellis

 2:08.85 ExoCorsair

 2:11.13 Vault312

 2:28.42 Ville Seppänen

 2:31.10 Mike Hughey

 2:39.20 Kian

 2:40.37 Benny

 3:38.09 hippofluff

 4:28.89 Edam

 7:50.17 msemtd


*6x6x6*(3)


 5:05.90 Ellis

 5:36.21 Mike Hughey

 5:48.31 ExoCorsair


*7x7x7*(4)


 7:59.67 Ellis

 8:22.51 Mike Hughey

19:49.67 msemtd

 DNF ExoCorsair


*3x3 one handed*(13)


 20.30 EmersonHerrmann

 29.91 fazrulz

 30.61 not_kevin

 31.50 Sa967St

 32.61 Ville Seppänen

 39.20 Vault312

 41.67 TobiasDaneels

 48.09 ExoCorsair

 50.75 Mike Hughey

 51.90 mande

 53.05 hippofluff

 57.24 Kian

 59.52 maxcube


*3x3 with feet*(2)


 1:48.54 Mike Hughey

 3:57.12 Vault312


*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)


 16.31 Ville Seppänen

 21.63 ExoCorsair

 25.33 Vault312

 27.21 Derrick Eide17

 27.69 Mike Hughey

 34.21 fazrulz

 52.34 trying-to-speedcube...

 1:11.15 Yalow

 1:12.80 MatsBergsten

 1:27.11 maxcube


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)


 38.12 Ville Seppänen

 1:25.10 cmhardw

 1:34.01 Derrick Eide17

 1:41.11 happa95

 2:06.23 Sa967St

 2:06.90 Mike Hughey

 2:47.15 byu

 3:19.99 Ellis

 3:50.23 Vault312

 4:44.08 cookingfat

 DNF not_kevin

 DNF MatsBergsten

 DNF fazrulz

 DNF Yalow


*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)


 4:32.56 Ville Seppänen

17:27.00 Mike Hughey

 DNF MatsBergsten


*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)


16:09.97 cmhardw

17:02.24 Mike Hughey

 DNF MatsBergsten

 DNF Ville Seppänen


*3x3 Multi blind*(6)


8/10 Mike Hughey

3/3 Ville Seppänen

1/2 Vault312

2/4 MatsBergsten

0/2 not_kevin

0/2 Kian


*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)


 1:34.57 trying-to-speedcube...

 1:47.16 Vault312

 2:07.54 fazrulz

 2:19.12 cookingfat


*2-3-4 Relay*(12)


 1:11.02 fazrulz

 1:24.74 Vault312

 1:40.85 Ellis

 1:41.46 MTGjumper

 1:42.54 ExoCorsair

 1:46.83 Ville Seppänen

 1:52.18 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:23.84 Kian

 2:35.18 Yalow

 2:46.18 hippofluff

 3:41.04 PeterV

 7:08.59 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)


 3:21.61 fazrulz

 3:45.25 ExoCorsair

 3:57.91 Vault312

 4:18.09 Ellis

 4:35.86 Ville Seppänen

 5:06.84 Kian

 6:37.98 hippofluff

18:30.12 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(1)


10:16.32 Ellis


*Magic*(8)


 0.91 Paul Wagner

 1.55 Vault312

 1.62 fazrulz

 1.71 hippofluff

 1.89 not_kevin

 1.92 byu

 2.19 Yalow

 2.74 Mike Hughey


*Master Magic*(1)


 4.83 Mike Hughey


*Snake*(4)


 5.16 cookingfat

 12.93 hippofluff

 16.98 msemtd

 29.12 Vault312


*Clock*(2)


 8.89 Vault312

 29.39 Mike Hughey


*Pyraminx*(6)


 12.42 Yalow

 14.47 Vault312

 14.97 hippofluff

 17.70 fazrulz

 21.20 Mike Hughey

 54.51 cookingfat


*Megaminx*(4)


 1:33.35 fazrulz

 3:28.00 Mike Hughey

 3:50.75 Vault312

 7:38.85 msemtd


*Square-1*(8)


 27.05 not_kevin

 29.93 Vault312

 31.23 Erik

 42.81 MTGjumper

 48.72 Mike Hughey

 1:12.97 byu

 1:34.21 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:18.06 Kian


*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)


27 guusrs

30 Vault312

31 Goater

32 Mirek

34 Ville Seppänen

36 Mike Hughey

41 mande

45 fazrulz

53 ExoCorsair


*4x4x4 fewest moves*(2)


94 Vault312

129 fazrulz




*Contest results*


242 Vault312

211 fazrulz

201 Ville Seppänen

182 Mike Hughey

136 ExoCorsair

123 Ellis

106 not_kevin

104 trying-to-speedcube...

91 MTGjumper

85 Kian

83 TobiasDaneels

82 Erik

79 hippofluff

68 Jacco

64 Yalow

63 Sa967St

55 MatsBergsten

53 pjk

47 Derrick Eide17

41 maxcube

40 byu

40 Benny

40 cookingfat

37 msemtd

37 MistArts

36 mande

31 cmhardw

31 kippy33

27 ConnorCuber

25 Jude

25 ananbc

24 PeterV

24 Edam

24 happa95

22 Escher

21 Worms

19 guusrs

17 EmersonHerrmann

17 Goater

16 snowmous

16 Mirek

9 Paul Wagner

7 abr71310

7 Yes, we can


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 6, 2009)

Many thanks for the results Mats.

I see you beat me on the 4x4x4 

Did you find new parts for your broken eastsheens?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 6, 2009)

Yay, results.

I'll beat Mike next week when I have all my puzzles.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow - I'm fourth place! (And maybe fifth after Arnaud competes...) Nice to see other people finally giving me some competition! 

And yeah, clearly Exo only needs a couple more events to get there too.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 6, 2009)

Victory is mine!(unless Arnaud messes things up)

Bad news for all of you guys, tomorrow is Fort Lee, so I will be able to do 6x6,7x7, 2-6, 2-7 and Master Magic for next weeks comp.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 6, 2009)

Just wanted to know what happens with the points


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 6, 2009)

can i join now or is it too late?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 6, 2009)

i will post it, dowsnt matter if its too late...

*2x2x2*

14.26
10.74 +2
14.90 +2
12.18
10.10

Average: 13.06
comment: Yes, record avg


----------



## Gparker (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes said:


> i will post it, dowsnt matter if its too late...
> 
> *2x2x2*
> 
> ...



this weeks competition 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10126&highlight=weekly+competition


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 7, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Just wanted to know what happens with the points



Nothing special. We add them together each week to see who wins. Then 
we (intend to) give the total score for this year so far every third month. Totally
and for each event. Those lists you may (or not) interpret as a kind of ranking
list for that event.

Lots of lists for those who likes that (as do I).

But no prices other than the glory of the Forum Cubing Community.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes said:


> can i join now or is it too late?



I say the same, why don't you enter your results in this weeks contest instead?
Still if you think it is much better I can add the result when Arnaud enters his post
a little late


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 7, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Many thanks for the results Mats.



It is more fun to compete with results  I am obviously not alone 
thinking that.

Then there is actually a challenge to write a program that interprets
the results correctly given that the posts may be written almost with
"free format". (As Arnaud wants).

So while I have a program I spend up to an hour each week to check
the resulting lists "manually". In spite of this some errors may occur 
and I am grateful if you tell me any you happen to note.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 7, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > can i join now or is it too late?
> ...



please 
i'm not the last one ^^


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes said:


> please
> i'm not the last one ^^


Such a humble request must be honoured! 
So I'll add you to week 09. But you will enter another post for week 10 then!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 7, 2009)

i already did that


----------



## Faz (Mar 8, 2009)

Damn you david!.

At least i surpassed my goal though.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 8, 2009)

I want Erik or someone else who is fast in one-handed to post...thank you very much for this results thing Mats


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 10, 2009)

And this is the first week (as far as I can remember) that I didn't do the weekly competition.

I'll be back with results for next week on wednesday though


----------

